# Looking for early modern sounding music



## ScubaV (Mar 1, 2010)

I picked up the soundtrack to The Curious Case of Benjamin Button and I really like it, especially the first half-dozen or so tracks. In my mind they evoke a sense of early modern America: late 19th and early 20th century. I'm curious if anyone knows of other classical music that has a similar sound to it. I know a lot of composers in that time were experimenting with dissonance and that kind of music doesn't really appeal to me. I'm looking for stuff that has traditional melody, harmony, etc. but evokes the early modern feel (regardless of when it was actually composed).

Here are youtube links to the first four tracks for comparative purposes:





















The last one is my favorite, especially after the 2:00 mark.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Symphony no 4 by Sibelius. Composed in 1911.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

You might wish to check out *Frederich Delius*:











*Dvorak Symphony* no. 9 (From the New World)











*Ralph Vaughan Williams* 3rd and 5th Symphonies:











and then there are the actual American Romantics:

*Aaron Copland*:






*Samuel Barber*:






*Roy Harris*:






*Alan Hovhaness*:











Seriously, though, you may wish to look into a more contemporary composers who straddle the boundaries between classical, jazz, and various ethnic folk music forms like:

*Anouar Brahem:*






*Francois Couturier*:






*Vassilis Tsabropoulos*;






and *Eleni Karaindrou*:


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

*Sibelius* - Luonnatar, Tapiola

*BAX* - Symphony - 1(movement II), 2, 3(movement II & epilogue) 5, 6, nympholept, spring fire

*Ravel* - daphne & chloe, mother goose,


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I haven't looked into him yet, but Hans Rott, was a student alongside Mahler who was apparently influenced by him. Apparently Brahms is probably to blame for Rott's failure as a composer, as Brahm told Rott he had no talent, which seemed to have a profound effect on Rott who went insane. He destroyed many of his manuscripts.


----------

